
Pick up a joint instead: Vaping illnesses highlight flawed marijuana regulations - onetimemanytime
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/09/13/vaping-illness-deaths-spark-call-regulation-marijuana-products/2301489001/
======
milkytron
Or better yet, get a herbal vaporizer.

Smoking still involves combustion, which burns it all (the bud, the paper, the
adhesives on the paper). Hell, even a bowl or bong prevents carcinogen intake
better than a joint.

Now about the actual content of the article, how long is it going to take for
feds to legalize and regulate cannabis? The fact that it's still schedule 1
just shows how inefficient things are in congress. Maybe it's because of
lobbying by big tobacco or pharma, maybe it's because no one wants to be seen
as "soft on drugs". Whatever the reason, the difference between the federal
and state laws is ridiculous.

Feds find no medical benefit and view it as highly addictive. States allow
doctors to prescribe it for various treatments and some allow recreational
consumption. How can there be such a huge difference?

